# Otway Estate



## jimmylt (2/8/07)

A mates taking me for a drive on Sunday to the Otway Estate brewery, south of Colac, in the beautiful Otway ranges. 
Looking forward to it. 
Anyone know any info on it??


----------



## bconnery (2/8/07)

Just this...

There's other bits on the website but I just jumped straight to the beer. 

They sound alright by the description but that could be marketing only...

http://www.otwayestate.com.au/beer.htm


----------



## Malnourished (2/8/07)

Yeah, it's a very nice place. People are very friendly etc. And they have copies of Radical Brewing to read by the fire!

To be honest I was more impressed with the food than the beer or the wine, but they're just starting out I suppose. The beers weren't bad as such, just pretty plain. Same with the wine. The food was really good - kind of like how country folk picture fancy inner-Melbourne restaurants, in a good way. Fancy-but-forced presentation, with simple cooking relying on fantastic produce and cheap, big servings.

It's a long way to go for some beer though (depending on where you are I suppose). It took us more than an hour one way from Geelong.


----------



## DarkFaerytale (2/8/07)

don't you hate it when you were just at some place for a holiday and then get told there was a brewery there after you leave

if you like nature stuff check out this
http://www.otwayfly.com/

and if your staying overnight the glow worms, while sounding pretty boring, are actually pretty cool. just remember to bring a torch. if you have kids they'll love it

-Phill


----------



## jimmylt (3/8/07)

It's a long way to go for some beer though (depending on where you are I suppose). 
[/quote]

A true beer lover wouldn't say that!! lol. 
Cheers guys.


----------



## jimi (28/9/11)

I've got to admit that as a local brewer I feel I get a bit spoiled by the great folk at Otway Estate. Luke and Hendo have always been extremely accomodating and informative with all things brewing. Luke has a passion for the 'classic styles' while Hendo goes the more 'out-there', 'extreme' beers. His new 'Tail pipe' 7% brown ale is great camp fire drinking and the latest installment of their Raconteur a top little US IPA. Hendo tells me that it will be the beginning of a series of bigger IPA's with titles like, Entrepreneur & Saboteur still to come.

Now the plug - This Sunday Oct 2nd Otway Estate is hosting music and family activities day with proceeds going to help a local boy who suffered a significant brain hemorage and requires extra support to return home from hospital. If you are in the local area you can take in some great entertainment, great beer and help support a great cause. :beer:


----------



## PhantomEasey (28/9/11)

No connection, simply a happy customer.

Been down there a few times, once to stay on site in one of their cabins, the other for their Oktoberfest 2 years back. Both very enjoyable days. Me and a group of friends are heading down there again on October 22nd for this years fest too. Missed the one in the middle while I was at the real deal last year, but couldn't afford it this time round but they'll more than suffice.

Litre glasses of beer with pretzels and schweinshaxen :icon_drool2:


----------



## jimi (28/9/11)

PhantomEasey said:


> No connection, simply a happy customer.
> 
> Been down there a few times, once to stay on site in one of their cabins, the other for their Oktoberfest 2 years back. Both very enjoyable days. Me and a group of friends are heading down there again on October 22nd for this years fest too. Missed the one in the middle while I was at the real deal last year, but couldn't afford it this time round but they'll more than suffice.
> 
> Litre glasses of beer with pretzels and schweinshaxen :icon_drool2:



Last year those who brought along the previous years stein got thier first fill for free I think. I'm working on getting a posse together for the fest as well.


----------



## PhantomEasey (28/9/11)

What were prices like last year? 

Two years ago it was $12 a litre and from memory about the same for a main meal.


----------



## jimi (28/9/11)

PhantomEasey said:


> What were prices like last year?
> 
> Two years ago it was $12 a litre and from memory about the same for a main meal.



The 2010 steins were pint size last year and from memory it was one token. The $60-65 ticket included 9 tickets, so I guess about that price again. Can't recall the price of meals/snacks :icon_drunk:


----------



## PhantomEasey (28/9/11)

jimi said:


> The 2010 steins were pint size last year and from memory it was one token. The $60-65 ticket included 9 tickets, so I guess about that price again. Can't recall the price of meals/snacks :icon_drunk:



Pints? That's somewhat disappointing, but then again it would allow one to sample more before their tastebuds were completely ruined by alcohol


----------

